# Manchester...£60 for an hour having scar photo's taken



## Part 2 (Jan 22, 2007)

Just thought I'd give the heads up for anyone looking to make a quick £60.

I just had some pictures taken of a scar I have on my collarbone, took about an hour. The money is £50 for your time and £10 travel. There's no drugs involved they just want pictures and moulds of scars and ask a few questions.

The studies are being done by a company called Renovo tel: 606 7409.

(mods: if this thread is in any way against board rules feel free to get rid).


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 24, 2007)

are they just looking for people in manchester?


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 24, 2007)

If you mean do you need to live in Manchester, then the answer's no, but max travel money is £10.

If you mean do they have any other locations, I don't know, give em a ring.

They're doing other trials about scars aswell, I originally went in to do one to have mine reduced (£1000 for that one) but it turns out they are tidy enough already.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 24, 2007)

Hmmm...I could do with £60...might give them a ring later. Cheers!


----------



## Jambooboo (Jan 27, 2007)

For £60 they can take a picture of the scar from way back when I snapped my frenulum! Otherwise some mole removal or teenage skateboarding accident should do.

Will give them a ring on Monday.


----------



## futha (Feb 2, 2007)

that sounds ace. where bouts in manchester is it?


----------



## Part 2 (Feb 2, 2007)

Just near the MRI off Oxford Rd.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 2, 2007)

It's still goin on then?

I've been mad busy, but I'd still like to earn £60 

How long's it on for?


----------



## Part 2 (Feb 2, 2007)

They need 200 scars for the database. I think when I went they only had about 18. Seemd like they were particularly interested in non-caucasians as different skin groups heal differently.

If you see the doctor I saw, you'd do it for free.

E2A: Sort out your appointment before the HMHB gig, it's just round the corner from the Acandemy, plenty of money to get pissed.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Feb 5, 2007)

just called - photo trial is full now
bugger


----------



## Part 2 (Feb 5, 2007)

Got a new one for having a brain scan if you like


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Feb 5, 2007)

I think I am looking at the same website as you - how much is that 'un?


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Feb 5, 2007)

The scar revision trial can't be on a joint as the scar has to be immobile/stable - so that rules out having my wrist scars fixed


----------



## Part 2 (Feb 5, 2007)

Throbbing Angel said:
			
		

> I think I am looking at the same website as you - how much is that 'un?




What website?  I got it out of the paper the other day. Rang and left my details this morning.


----------

